# LTE:14 vs LTE:13



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a network problem. My network showed LTE:14. After upgrading to JB it showes LTE:13 and I have less signal
and slower download speed. I don't think is the phone since it was better on ICS -signal / speed wise
Speed- I mean speedtest.. Any suggestions?
I did not flash any radios so I have no idea what is the deal.
Thanks
Abe


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm curious too. I also noticed my signal (including wireless) seems weaker on JB vs ICS but hadn't noticed the LTE version difference until you mentioned it.


----------



## joshkinsey (Jul 25, 2011)

I noticed the different LTE:13 and LTE:14 but I haven't noticed a difference in speeds.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

joshkinsey said:


> I noticed the different LTE:13 and LTE:14 but I haven't noticed a difference in speeds.


I don't have speed differences, just weaker signal (less bars). Do you have the same signal strength too?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

On my GNex today on LTE:13 (full signal) I got 24MB down and 21MB up. I'd call that pretty damn snappy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

13 Should be LTE

14 should eHRPD, which is NOT LTE. If it doesnt say eHRPD, someone screwed up whatever you are running.

EDIT: Give me a moment to look through the source history to verify it was not changed.

Example:


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I found the following from a google search at this website: http://www.radio-ele...cy-spectrum.php

Edit: The table got botched so I took it out of the post but it's at the above link,

Looks like a slightly different frequency. Mine says CDMA - eHRPD:14 like yarly's.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

After verifying, it's what I always figured, it has to do with the constant used in the source.

13 is LTE, 14 is eHRPD

So in short, if it doesnt say 13 for LTE on JB and you're 100% sure you're on LTE for JB, then someone screwed up the code most likely in one of the files listed here for your ROM (or possibly something else in Telephony in the android framework base). If they did, I want credit for finding the fix when you mention it







.

However if it shows 14 for LTE on ICS, then that's correct as per the ICS source as they used a different file with slightly different (meaningless) numberings in JB. Makes no difference either way though and whatever issues you're having are not part of this numbering.

Code related to where those numbers come from is below (note the section is what displays the LTE:13 on your status page [you can easily tell with the ':' being in it if the code doesn't make much sense to you alone]):

https://github.com/a...onyManager.java


```
<br />
	/** Network type is unknown */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_UNKNOWN = 0;<br />
	/** Current network is GPRS */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_GPRS = 1;<br />
	/** Current network is EDGE */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_EDGE = 2;<br />
	/** Current network is UMTS */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_UMTS = 3;<br />
	/** Current network is CDMA: Either IS95A or IS95B*/<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_CDMA = 4;<br />
	/** Current network is EVDO revision 0*/<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_0 = 5;<br />
	/** Current network is EVDO revision A*/<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_A = 6;<br />
	/** Current network is 1xRTT*/<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_1xRTT = 7;<br />
	/** Current network is HSDPA */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_HSDPA = 8;<br />
	/** Current network is HSUPA */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_HSUPA = 9;<br />
	/** Current network is HSPA */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_HSPA = 10;<br />
	/** Current network is iDen */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_IDEN = 11;<br />
	/** Current network is EVDO revision B*/<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_B = 12;<br />
	/** Current network is LTE */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_LTE = 13;<br />
	/** Current network is eHRPD */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_EHRPD = 14;<br />
	/** Current network is HSPA+ */<br />
	public static final int NETWORK_TYPE_HSPAP = 15;<br />
<br />
<br />
	/**<br />
* Returns a constant indicating the radio technology (network type)<br />
* currently in use on the device for data transmission.<br />
* @return the network type<br />
*<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_UNKNOWN<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_GPRS<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_EDGE<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_UMTS<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_HSDPA<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_HSUPA<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_HSPA<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_CDMA<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_0<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_A<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_B<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_1xRTT<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_IDEN<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_LTE<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_EHRPD<br />
* @see #NETWORK_TYPE_HSPAP<br />
*/<br />
	public int getNetworkType() {<br />
		try{<br />
			ITelephony telephony = getITelephony();<br />
			if (telephony != null) {<br />
				return telephony.getNetworkType();<br />
			} else {<br />
				// This can happen when the ITelephony interface is not up yet.<br />
				return NETWORK_TYPE_UNKNOWN;<br />
			}<br />
		} catch(RemoteException ex) {<br />
			// This shouldn't happen in the normal case<br />
			return NETWORK_TYPE_UNKNOWN;<br />
		} catch (NullPointerException ex) {<br />
			// This could happen before phone restarts due to crashing<br />
			return NETWORK_TYPE_UNKNOWN;<br />
		}<br />
	}<br />
<br />
<br />
	/**<br />
* Returns a string representation of the radio technology (network type)<br />
* currently in use on the device.<br />
* @return the name of the radio technology<br />
*<br />
* @hide pending API council review<br />
*/<br />
	public String getNetworkTypeName() {<br />
		return getNetworkTypeName(getNetworkType());<br />
	}<br />
<br />
	/** {@hide} */<br />
	public static String getNetworkTypeName(int type) {<br />
		switch (type) {<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_GPRS:<br />
				return "GPRS";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_EDGE:<br />
				return "EDGE";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_UMTS:<br />
				return "UMTS";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_HSDPA:<br />
				return "HSDPA";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_HSUPA:<br />
				return "HSUPA";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_HSPA:<br />
				return "HSPA";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_CDMA:<br />
				return "CDMA";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_0:<br />
				return "CDMA - EvDo rev. 0";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_A:<br />
				return "CDMA - EvDo rev. A";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_EVDO_B:<br />
				return "CDMA - EvDo rev. B";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_1xRTT:<br />
				return "CDMA - 1xRTT";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_LTE:<br />
				return "LTE";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_EHRPD:<br />
				return "CDMA - eHRPD";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_IDEN:<br />
				return "iDEN";<br />
			case NETWORK_TYPE_HSPAP:<br />
				return "HSPA+";<br />
			default:<br />
				return "UNKNOWN";<br />
		}<br />
	}<br />
<br />
```
The following updates what you see in settings for the network type:

https://github.com/a...nfo/Status.java


```
<br />
private void updateNetworkType() {<br />
		// Whether EDGE, UMTS, etc...<br />
		setSummaryText(KEY_NETWORK_TYPE, mTelephonyManager.getNetworkTypeName() +<br />
				":" + mTelephonyManager.getNetworkType());<br />
	}<br />
```


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL well it's broke in CM 9 Stable then. Showing 13 for eHRPD.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DeeBoFour20 said:


> LOL well it's broke in CM 9 Stable then. Showing 13 for eHRPD.


That's ICS and can't account for why they have it like that there (what I showed was Android AOSP on JB). CM follows what I mentioned above for Jellybean when I verified with someone using it though and really doesn't matter if it says 13 or 14 as I already proved it's a silly constant number that has no meaning to anyone other than developers.

EDIT: I looked anyways and actually, I can tell you why--they switched the constant used from ICS to JB (the file it was pulled from). There's two sets in two different files. In one, LTE is 13 and in the other, it's 14. However, there is no other difference.

Soo, whether your phone shows 13 for LTE on JB or 14 for LTE on ICS...it all makes as much difference as if you hop up and down on one foot 3 times before you use your phone because you think your connection will be better in doing so


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

In other words, meaningless numbers that aren't affecting your data speeds. There are many other factors at play when doing a speed test. I don't even bother doing them myself.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> In other words, meaningless numbers that aren't affecting your data speeds. There are many other factors at play when doing a speed test. I don't even bother doing them myself.


Yep, that would be the "tl;dr version"


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys,
My question is this:
Why is ICS on LTE:14 and when I flash JB I get LTE:13.?
Differences are normal as 13 and 14 are diff bands-towers, radios etc. I can accept that.

Signal wise I have minus 80-85dbm on 14 and about 10db less on 13.
Actually I have to flash the latest radios to get the better signal on LTE:13
When on ICS and LTE:14 signal is better but with the older radios.
Still the band should not change as I flash JB ontop of ICS..

Speed wise I get 25-28 on ICS and LTE 14 vs solid 16mb/s on JB and LTE13.

BTW LTE 14 and LTE 13 are block B and block C in the 700MHz band.
I've heard that C band is a lower power/ slower speed. Can some one confirm?

Could this be a kernel issue?
I use the kernel that was baked into the ROM.
Both of my ROMs are SLIM's and they use lean kernels.

Yarly,
Is there a way for checking in the sources to see if the ROM uses 14 or 13?

Thanks
Abe


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

OP, if you look at yarly's post above it explains why. The 14 and 13 are constants, they're not bands as I had thought. The answer to your question is above at the top of the page.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I noticed this awhile back as miui sometimes fails to switch the 3g to 4g icon. Speeds are same regardless of 13 or 14 for me. 







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> OP, if you look at yarly's post above it explains why. The 14 and 13 are constants, they're not bands as I had thought. The answer to your question is above at the top of the page.


I guess Yarly is right. My devices showes :14 on the EHRPD ie EHRPD:14 and 13 on LTE is LTE:13 which according to his post in the java code does not make sense.
I cannot understand why that the RF signal goes down so much ~10db when I switch from ICS to JB. For sure I think that :14 refers to the type of network. ( maybe not block C or








I am still at loss about were are the dbm's going. Actually more than half of my speed.
BTW with the original ROMS I was getting 62mb/s.
With the custom ICS i get about 30-35 on one phone and about 20-25 on the other ( both GN HW9) same radios.
JB is about 16 on the slower phone.


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

yarly said:


> That's ICS and can't account for why they have it like that there (what I showed was Android AOSP on JB). CM follows what I mentioned above for Jellybean when I verified with someone using it though and really doesn't matter if it says 13 or 14 as I already proved it's a silly constant number that has no meaning to anyone other than developers.
> 
> EDIT: I looked anyways and actually, I can tell you why--they switched the constant used from ICS to JB (the file it was pulled from). There's two sets in two different files. In one, LTE is 13 and in the other, it's 14. However, there is no other difference.


Yarly,
I believe that 13/ 14 is not changing the lte band from C to B. still I have less signal. need to chase this down but at least 
I can cross this one out.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> Yarly,
> I believe that 13/ 14 is not changing the lte band from C to B. still I have less signal. need to chase this down but at least
> I can cross this one out.


It's not related to anything other than what Google felt like numbering it as (and has no importance to non developers), I can assure you after spend 30mins looking last night for the exact lines that get used to display it


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is the higher number supposed to have some significance? It seems arbitrary from what yarly says.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

This is based off of Baked BlackBean v2. I don't think I've ever seen it change from LTE:13 to anything else. You can also check my screenshot for the radios I use (not sure if its the latest or not, haven't checked on that since ICS).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yarly always has a way of explain everything so easily


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I remember mine saying 14 for LTE before with ICS. Now its 13 for LTE and 14 for eHRPD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

-101dbm. kindaa low I am curious if you flash the 04 radios if you get a better signal.
I went back and forth between FC05_FC04 and FC02_FC02.
Weird thing is that on ICS 02 is better dbm and speed and on JB 02 radios have about ~5db worse signal.
After I flash 04 radios signal improves but still less than ICS with 02 radios.
This just drives me nuts. It should not be case. ICS is ICS JB is JB.

My device on 4.0.4 has LTE:14. But that is not the point. The point is that I lost 50% of my speed on the network.
As yarly pointed out I don't think LTE:13 is vs LTE:14 is the issue.
I wish I knew what drives the dbm lower.
Appreciate your screenshots


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> I remember mine saying 14 for LTE before with ICS. Now its 13 for LTE and 14 for eHRPD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yarly explained why I think he is right with the two file verisons ICS vs JB


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is what bugs me. In my house I get 35Mbps. I have couple of places were towers are close.
There I get 57 or 65 Mbps. I would hate that a "feature" of JB to be reduction of speed by 2x ( to 16Mps)..

-67dBm when a tower is close by.
No, I do not climb the cell towers.
I was asked that.

The screenshot is on ICS SLIM 4.2 with their lean kernel.

I am thinking I am doing something when switching to JB. I use SLIM's ROM on both my GN's for both ICS and JB.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> -101dbm. kindaa low I am curious if you flash the 04 radios if you get a better signal.
> I went back and forth between FC05_FC04 and FC02_FC02.
> Weird thing is that on ICS 02 is better dbm and speed and on JB 02 radios have about ~5db worse signal.
> After I flash 04 radios signal improves but still less than ICS with 02 radios.
> ...


I flashed the latest radios when 4.0.4 was made available as an OTA. I don't think nor do I remember ever flashing leaked radios. I'm not even sure what is the latest radio or which is preferred more over the others anymore. I did follow a thread containing latest radios from 4.0.1 through to 4.0.3 but that thread hasnt been updated since 4.0.3 so I just left the radios as it was when the latest was made from 4.0.4 OTA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> -67dBm when a tower is close by.
> No, I do not climb the cell towers.
> I was asked that.


I've recorded -63db before driving by a tower. My data speeds did not change going from ICS to JB. Basically just using plain stock JB built from the source by me with a few things I added. I think those comparing ICS to JB for speeds are reading way way wayyyy too much into reason that are totally unrelated.

It's the network outside your phone and location, not the OS most likely.


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree. It is true that the network is acting weird lately. is there an easy way to log dbm power ? something with time stamps?
I would love to plot some data. I have two GNs one has def less signal. same everything. 
thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> I agree. It is true that the network is acting weird lately. is there an easy way to log dbm power ? something with time stamps?
> I would love to plot some data. I have two GNs one has def less signal. same everything.
> thanks.


The little app I made logs it in logcats already for debugging purposes (with time stamps). App is in the sticky thread I created a while ago in the forum about signal info. You can filter the logcat with the keyword "Signal" to remove crap not related to it.


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

let me play with that a little.
thanks


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

Yarly,
I installed your signalinfo.apk. I helps me track the signal better that the other apps.
Indeed better SNR ( is always SNR) does not equal always higher speed. but in general it does.
A poor SNR will always lead to a low speed. For now I was able to find a spot in the house were I can
get same speed on ICS as on JB. Reproducible results, finally Pfeww... That's exactly what I was chasing. In seems though that JB needs a little more polish.
maybe the apps etc. Not as baked as ICS. but devs are doing a great job in relatively short amount of time.
I am amazed in what kind of tech support I can get from "those who know" on some of the forums.
BTW what book did you get the plot with the noise vs the signal in the sticky thread?

Many thanks
Abe


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> Indeed better SNR ( is always SNR) does not equal always higher speed. but in general it does.
> A poor SNR will always lead to a low speed. For now I was able to find a spot in the house were I can


Yeah, it may not lead to an improved signal, but it can sure degrade one from being ideal (kind of like too much friction while pushing an object along the ground in a way).


----------

